# Our Lost Love



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

Our pride and joy Logan was killed by a speeding driver on our street two nights ago. We are devastated.

As you all surely know, Logan was like a person to us and a family member. So intelligent, so majestic looking, intuitive and of course full of love and happiness that made us so overjoyed and blessed to experience his love.

Although we only had him for a year, he was the light of our lives and a so wonderful in every way.

His 3rd birthday is this Friday. We miss him so.


----------



## Thewretched (Jan 1, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I'm sorry. Sometimes even when we are so careful to keep them contained or leashed, they slip the lead or something and manage to get themselves in a world of hurt. Such a young good looking boy.


----------



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

*Thank You!*



Thewretched said:


> I'm so sorry for your loss
> http://www.petguide.com/mobile


Thank you so much!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

Logan was handsome.. I am sorry for your loss


----------



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

selzer said:


> I'm sorry. Sometimes even when we are so careful to keep them contained or leashed, they slip the lead or something and manage to get themselves in a world of hurt. Such a young good looking boy.


Thank you very much. He was so majestic. We have just been crying.


----------



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

Loneforce said:


> Logan was handsome.. I am sorry for your loss


Yes, he was...Thank you!


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

*I thought you might like this.*


----------



## Charlie W (Feb 12, 2013)

So young, so sad


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I am so very sorry. You are living one of my worst nightmares. It only takes a second for a freak accident to happen and then you have it live with it for the rest of your life. You are in my thoughts.


----------



## Gussy49 (Feb 20, 2014)

*Sorry for your loss*

I'm new to this site. I am sorry for your loss.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss, how tragic. ​


----------



## Linda1270 (Sep 7, 2012)

I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beloved Logan. It's so hard on us when we loose a pet. I hope that the memories you have of Logan help to comfort you in the days ahead.


----------



## GSKnight (Oct 18, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss.

I see these threads and know I shouldn't read them. *sad*


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Big hugs to you and your family. I am so very sorry for the loss of Logan. I hope Logan's memories will help ease your pain.


----------



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

lilie said:


> big hugs to you and your family. I am so very sorry for the loss of logan. I hope logan's memories will help ease your pain.


thank you so very much!


----------



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

GSKnight said:


> I am so sorry for your loss.
> 
> I see these threads and know I shouldn't read them. *sad*


Thank you so very much!


----------



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

Linda1270 said:


> I am so terribly sorry for the loss of your beloved Logan. It's so hard on us when we loose a pet. I hope that the memories you have of Logan help to comfort you in the days ahead.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

LaRen616 said:


> I am so sorry for your loss, how tragic. ​


Thank you very much!!


----------



## mred (Feb 19, 2013)

Gussy49 said:


> I'm new to this site. I am sorry for your loss.


Thank you so very much!


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss! You sound like you gave him an amazing life!


----------



## Brando & Julietta's Dad (Dec 14, 2013)

So sorry to hear about the loss of your beautiful boy Logan. Its so difficult to lose them so young. I hope you can remember the good times you shared with Logan. RIP Logan.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

I am so very sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## katdog5911 (Sep 24, 2011)

I am so very very sorry for the loss of your stunning boy, Logan. 

Unfortunately, I have lived with losing a dog to a car in the past. Fortunately, time helps to heal the rawness of it and the happy memories can eventually bring a smile.


----------



## pyratemom (Jan 10, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your beautiful boy. He was so young and gorgeous. I know the pain you are feeling. It hurts so bad to lose one but know that one day he will be waiting at the bridge for you to play once again.


----------



## Ali B. (Jul 23, 2010)

What a beautiful boy. I'm so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Wetdog (May 23, 2001)

I'm sorry----Logan will be waiting for you.


----------



## K9POPPY (Mar 6, 2014)

I am so, so sorry for your loss. Big hug to you all-


----------

